# Skyline in US?



## AznMTboy (Nov 3, 2004)

For those with skyline in the US.
I would like to ask how did you get that beast here in US?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

If you did a search that took about 4 seconds you'd find out

Motorex.net


----------



## Paul2x (Apr 5, 2004)

more $$$, time and bullshit than you can ever imagine...


----------



## JDM addict (Nov 8, 2004)

Paul2x said:


> more $$$, time and bullshit than you can ever imagine...


so true!

what's up Paul, just wanted to say hi, it is my 1st post here!


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

ah just buy mine :thumbup:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

SkylineR33gts said:


> ah just buy mine :thumbup:




You actually have possesion of that thing? What are you doing with it now?


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

selling it up on ebay---do a search on Ebay and you'll see a BLUE skyline 33gts and that would be the one i got for sale....the RI has it, not me


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

SkylineR33gts said:


> ah just buy mine :thumbup:


yeah buy it, and a big bottle of Advil for the headache.


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

^^^ this is very very true but the headache is since over. Whoever buys it has smooth sailing from here


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^he doesn't really have possession, you would need to pay the RI 15k to get it legalized, like we all said would need to happen and the 9k he wants... and bam you have a r33


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

price has since dropped to 8k


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

you didn't hear this from me....but there are some people who just swap their crap over....can't say anymore. I've never done it, but some people do that.


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

and is probably a lil more cost effective if that is done


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

SkylineR33gts said:


> ^^^ this is very very true but the headache is since over. Whoever buys it has smooth sailing from here


This from the guy that didn't know what he was doing?


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

zellx2004 said:


> you didn't hear this from me....but there are some people who just swap their crap over....can't say anymore. I've never done it, but some people do that.


I saw one of those near my house the other day. Dead ringer for a Skyline, but LHD.


----------

